# No Disrepect



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Whats your best Irish Joke,,,,Heres mine to start you off ...[Paddy on his driving test ...After 10 minutes on the country roads ,Paddy suddenly ducks down under the steering wheel, the instructor says hell ,whats going on Paddy ,,,he said ..i saw asign saying ,,,Bends for a mile...


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Irishman on a building site working on a first floor scaffold. A glazier above accidentally drops a window pane which slices off Paddy's ear as it plummets 

There is much screaming and everyone rushes around the site ground trying to find Paddy's ear ASAP so it can be put on ice and, hopefully, surgically reattached later.

The foreman spots it, cries "Got it!!" and shows it to Paddy. Paddy says "Nope, that's not mine... mine had a pencil behind it!"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was trying to remember one the other day, but it won't come back, I can only remember the punch line so maybe it'll jog someones memory.

Mick, Mac, Paddy, Wack leave the *** alone, it's a very old, very none PC one, and a play on words, so I won't go further.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Guys lots of funny jokes that don't have racist elements 
please post those instead
kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Being of Irish decent I resent the implication that Irish jokes are not racist, only kidding, if you can't laugh at yourself it's a very sad world, but some might think differently.

Almost all jokes are poking fun at someone somewhere along the line, there are of course exceptions to that, but not so many.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Being Irish I think I can assure people that the Irish know and tell more Irish jokes than any of you possibly could. It's not a problem, Alan.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Being Irish I think I can assure people that the Irish know and tell more Irish jokes than any of you possibly could. It's not a problem, Alan.


But I remember my children first hearing an Irish joke and not getting it. In order to help them understand it I would have had to introduce them to the stereotype that Irish people are 'thick'. How do you do that without putting such an idea in their head?

Chris


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

The Irish aren't "thick" - they're "tik" - Allegedly...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Being of Irish descent when my daughter aged 11 asked why the Irish are always portrayed as thick I told her the same jokes are told all round the world in USA their told against the polish dumb polak, in spain their Portuguese, aus New Zealanders ,etc for all my know it started with the tribe across the river .
About 10 years later at uni she used this argument in an history essay and gave me a credit,
I used to attend monthly sub committee meetings and the chair by habit always finished them with a joke, this particular month he had jumped all over a mate who had made a mildly sexist comment far too heavy, as the meeting broke up he started telling a joke about paddy, I let him get a couple of lines in and pulled him up being offended etc but after he had apologised about 3 times i couldn't keep a straight face ,


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Chris, we laugh at the stereotype too. We have enough self confidence to do that and anyway when you look at the number of Irish people doing well all over the world it's obvious that the stereotype is crap. 

The world would be a poorer place if we couldn't laugh at ourselves, Alan,


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I knew a Scotsman who knew some brilliant Irish jokes, but he was too mean to share them.


----------

